# Change the name of the Printer



## Allan (Apr 12, 2017)

I am in the process of setting up/learning FreeBSD as a desktop OS, so please forgive me if I am not using correct terminology.

I have my Lexmark E260dn (networked) printer setup and working.  It prints both plain text, and PostScript files with no problem.  Using `lpr` I can send jobs with no problem.  I have the printer setup with 2 different trays - one tray has 8.5x11 paper, the other has shipping labels (4.5" x 11")

However, it's when I am in the GUI (xfce) that I run into my issue:  It shows "LPR" as the printer. 







Now, while I understand what "LPR" is and I can manually type in my print queue in the "Command Line" dialog box (i.e. `lpr -P label`), it's a PITA to do this every time I want to print a label and b) not so intuitive for the person who comes behind me.

I also have an HP Color Laser Jet (another remote printer) that I (and select others) would like to print to.

Question:  How can I change the name or set up queues that better reflect the printers I have installed?  I would like to see in the print dialog "Lexmark", "Lexmark Label" and "HP Color LaserJet" as options.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2017)

The How-to section is not for asking how to do things.

Posting in Howtos & FAQs

Thread moved to "Peripheral Hardware" section.


----------



## Allan (Apr 12, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The How-to section is not for asking how to do things.
> 
> Posting in Howtos & FAQs
> 
> Thread moved to "Peripheral Hardware" section.




Thanks - I can't believe I did that.  I spent so much time in the FAQ section looking around I forgot where I was.....


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2017)

No worries, we're happy to move things around


----------



## shepper (Apr 12, 2017)

I think the utility your looking for is desktop specific.  Xfce4 used to have a xfprint utility when Xfce4 was gtk2 based.  The gtk3 developers dropped lpr/lprng support so xfprint is no more.  You might be able to use x11/yad to script a lpr friendly solution.  Yad has both drag n' drop and printer options yad(1).


----------

